# Penalta Colliery / Cwm Coke Works, Wales December '09



## mr_bones (Dec 18, 2009)

South Wales day of coal.

Our day started very early, and after a strong coffee Reaperman and I hit the road at 5.45am!

Our main goal was to see Cwm Coke Works in south Wales, a site which Reaperman had mentioned on several occasions as being a great example of heavy industry on a large scale.

We arrived at our meeting point just before 10am, where Jaff Fox and Havoc had just arrived.

It was a group decision to look at Penalta Colliery first, it was nearby and had already undergone some conversion works.

We started with the bath house, where most of my shots were taken on film (not developed yet). We made our way round the site and past the headstocks to the winding house - it had been stripped of the winders and left a huge empty building - on our way out, Havoc and Reaperman went for a little climb!























A little later than planned, we were back at Cwm and I couldn't wait to get in - especially after seeing the whole site from the top of the hill. We made our way onto the site and were dwarfed by acres of pipes, machinery, chimneys and and ovens.

Reaperman led us into the base of one of the two coal 'batteries' where the adventure would begin.


image from Wikipedia of what these 'batteries' would have looked like while in use (at a different coke works): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Coke_Ovens_Abercwmboi.jpg

















Krela's avatar 






































​

We made our way round the site, including the top of the ovens with Reaperman explaining each of the processes that would have taken place during production of coke. 

The second part of our tour was going to lead us into the area of the plant which recovered and processed by-products such as bitumen and gas.

We had a brief scare when we saw others on site, who had obviously spotted us but luckily it turned out to be 'UKMayhem' and another explorer. We carried on to 'by-product recovery'



















​
The final part of our tour was an ambitious climb to the top of the central coal silo - it was tough going for someone who is scared of heights. We had to find our way out to the base of the 2 part conveyor, get inside and walk up a steep set of steps - much of the cladding was missing and there were constant reminders of how high we were climbing. Reaperman and Jaff finally dragged me up, and it was worth it for the view alone. Breathtaking.


























We made our way out, all of us were knackered - it was time to head home.

Arrived back at 11.40pm!


----------



## Davious (Dec 18, 2009)

Good to see a bit of heavy industry 
Pity it isn't still in use


----------



## havoc (Dec 18, 2009)

Was a good little trip. That pano is very nice. Good to meet you as well RM.

This one reminds me more of Zeche Zollverien.




[/CENTER]


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 18, 2009)

Good stuff,love the pics,well done


----------



## lost (Dec 18, 2009)

Stellar stuff, it's a place I'd really like to see. The photo inside Penalta colliery looks almost church like.


----------



## TK421 (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent work gentlemen, another great set of photos of a great place, is that electric loco still there on it's side?


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 18, 2009)

havoc said:


> This one reminds me more of Zeche Zollverien.



Your thinking of Kokerei Zollverein which was once the largest coke works in Europe:






Interesting to compare the natural flooding at CWM with the Artificial flooding in Germany, ( The Zollverein Complex is preserved as a park)


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 19, 2009)

*A few of my photos from CWM:*

Coal Bunker, Seen From Quenching Side






Oven Door Opening Mechanism, Ram Bench






Closeup of Oven Door, Quenching Side






Chair in the Breakroom, inside the Exhauster House






Central Road, between the Battery and Byproduct Recovery






Ram Bench and Battery, Seem from ground level outside Byproduct Recovery






​


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

Excellent images Reaperman, are they all from this visit?

Need to go back at somepoint and cover the site a bit more thoroughly. I think we did quite well for 4 hours.


----------



## smileysal (Dec 19, 2009)

Excellent pics guys. i love Cwm Coking works. 

There's used to be one up not far away from me at Wingerworth. You knew you were nearly home when you got there, flames used to come of the top of the pipes. there's nothing left there nowadays, both the coking works and the colliery all gone. 

Now an industrial site, offices, and other things going on. 

Hope this site doesn't suffer the same fate.

 Sal


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Sal,

I also hope this place doesn't suffer the same fate


----------



## Krypton (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow! This place looks mint!


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 19, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> Excellent images Reaperman, are they all from this visit?



All those pictures were from our last trip yes, As you say we did well given the limited amound of daylight at this time of year.


----------



## King Al (Dec 19, 2009)

Fantastic pics guys, I think I need to get over to Wales!!!


----------



## cardiffrail (Dec 20, 2009)

LOvely photos thanks. Glad to see Penallta hasn't changed much over the years.


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 20, 2009)

cardiffrail said:


> LOvely photos thanks. Glad to see Penallta hasn't changed much over the years.



Actually its changed quite a bit. The inside of the winding house is completely stripped and the Bath house is more pikeyed. One of the workshop buildings is completely convered and a new road has been driven through the middle of the site.


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 21, 2009)

Excellant shots indeed.Heard you got bit dirty on this explore!


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 21, 2009)

Cheers Stu, i believe Reaperman has a picture of my face after we got back to the cars!


----------



## krela (Dec 21, 2009)

Is the room of sulphur doom still there? There were workmen in there last time I went.


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 21, 2009)

krela said:


> Is the room of sulphur doom still there? There were workmen in there last time I went.



The building is still there, from the outside I dont think its been cleared. We were running out of light and missed half of byproduct recovery though in order to climb the coal bunker!

Ps I've pm'd you that Photo Mr Bones!


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 22, 2009)

Courtesy of Reaperman!


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 22, 2009)

That is mint!And was Reaperman as dirty?


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 23, 2009)

Class explore and pics, guys. Class portrait photo, too!  Nice one


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Stu, Reaperman and the others weren't quite as dirty but almost 

Cheers Foxy

I've developed the 35mm shots from Penalta, mainly shot in the Bath House.

Images scanned from prints..


----------

